
Beware: Most Mobile VPNs Aren’t as Safe as They Seem - sjreese
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/beware-mobile-vpns-arent-safe-seem/
======
headShrinker
The overwhelming message here is nothing is free and if you aren't paying
money for your VPN you are paying with your privacy. I'm currently using
TunnelBear for phone and computer. It's a little slow to connect but after
that is pretty solid. As far as I know, they have strict policy on logging.
F-secure is mentioned in the article and I have a good 10 year history with a
few of their services. Over all a great company.

